# Any Lumbersmith Sawmill owners here? Post Pics



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

have been looking at mills for about a year now. My guy that does/did my milling decided some logs i brought him were too short. he did this after telling me he'd cut them...long story. anyway that got me to lookin hard again and i wanted some pictures and inoput on yall's setups as far as lumbersmith mills. theyre down to $1845 now and im thinking about pulling the trigger. just wanted some info first. thanks


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I have one. They're great in certain aspects but easy to break if you aren't careful. Be sure your log is secured and cannot rock or move, and things should go well for you. I have milled everything from maple burl to desert ironwood with mine so the mill is quite capable. The 5hp Honda is gear reduced so it actually does have torque like a 20hp, seriously. 

I'd take pics of mine but it's in Ohio with my old man. I have my big mill out here in NM, and use the LS while up north. It fits into the bed of my Polaris Ranger and goes anywhere the UTV can go. Like I said, very handy little mill and can do the job. Just be sure your logs are lock solid in place. That little motor is powerful and when the log breaks free with the blade inside a cut, you'll do some damage. Trust me on that one :laughing: But I wouldn't trade it for anything. Superb concept, very handy.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Qbilder, what is your big sawmill???


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a mill modeled similar to a Linn 1900. It's still manual but has capacity to cut anything I care to handle. Has a 30" adjustable throat, 20' track, & 16hp motor. I'm told that it's underpowered for it's size but I haven't swapped to a larger motor yet because I haven't had any troubles cutting anything yet. My only cutting troubles come from continuing to use dull blades or some other simple minded mistake. Here's a couple pics of it on it's axle for travel, and extended out on the ground for cutting.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's what I have of the LS. Notice that it can cut large stuff as well as tiny stuff like burls. Best of all, it has a miniature easy to handle size with power & capacity for pretty wide slabs of any hardness wood. 

Small maple burl:









Desert ironwood stump:









2" thick by up to 17" wide mulberry:









Turning squares 1.5"x for my cues. Maple burl, walnut, curly red oak, & mulberry:


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I haven't cut nearly as much with my LS as my other mill, but I have cut stuff on it that's far too small to hold on the big mill, and you simply cannot beat the portability of the LS.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW!!! Thanks qbildr. I like your set-up. I'm looking at going to a wider cut mill than I have now 36" log but 28" between guides. The large slabs have a drawback...MORE MANPOWER. I've been tweaking all my saws working parts...ALIGNMENT ....and it's amazing 1/32 makes cutting differences...BUT MOST...SHARP BLADES. It's taken me 2 1/2 yrs. to break the...just one more cut on the blade....SYNDROME.

Beautiful cuts.

Have a Blessed and prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks 

Yeah the wide slabs are heavy. I have cut a few that were tough to handle, and i'm a pretty hefty fellow. A good tractor will be in order when cabin building time comes. 

Blade alignment and sharpness seem to be key to good cuts. The only time I ever wish I had more power is is in 24"+ solid hard logs. When I get close to the 30" max, it slows down considerably and if not razor sharp the blade will begin wandering. Otherwise it does anything I need :yes:


----------

